# Bosch 1619 EVS



## sema08 (Aug 2, 2005)

I am about to buy the Bosch 3.25hp 1619 EVS router for a router table that I am building - anyone have any experience with this unit? 

Appreciate your feedback - thanks

Sema


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I have lots of experience with Bosch, but only for the 1617 routers. For my money they are the best 2-1/4 HP routers on the market. Of all the complaints we see, few are for Bosch products. I am sure you would be happy with it.


----------



## jhinze (Sep 14, 2004)

sema08 said:


> I am about to buy the Bosch 3.25hp 1619 EVS router for a router table that I am building - anyone have any experience with this unit?
> 
> Appreciate your feedback - thanks
> 
> Sema


That router is great in a table. Other good choices would be the Hitachi M12V or the Milwaukee 5625-20 3-1/2 HP Fixed-Base Router.

The Milwaukee has above table height adjustments built in and is considered a true workhorse.


----------



## Bob Mitchell (Nov 9, 2005)

*Hope you didn't buy the Bosch - bad power switch*

Just joined the forum today to browse for a replacement for the 1617EVS
Have owned mine for almost 2 years and I could never recommend it for table usage - hand held it is fine - but unless you have very good dust control under your table, the power switch will quit working every few months.
Bosch used an inexpensive (cheap) unsealed switch. The front of the switch has large gaps around the rocker and the switch case has open holes that end up inside the router housing under negative pressure from the high suction of the cooling fan. In a table mount situation with the cutting area above, dust and even wood chips are drawn into the switch until it packs solid and keeps the contacts from touching. If it is under warranty, Bosch will repair it free - after you ship it back at your expense and wait 10-12 days without a router. Trouble is they will just put the same cheap switch in. I have modified my current switch by filling in the 4 offending holes and putting tape over the rocker pivots. This has really helped, but I am currently looking for another larger router for my table. The Bosch will be relegated to hand-held use.

Follow up - they have a new sw - see post below


----------



## cfm (Nov 4, 2004)

*1617 Bosch/Craftsman*

I also have had the 1617 and can't speak to the 1619. If the 1619 has the same switch as the 1617 - there is a chance you too will have the same problems with it as I and others have had. Lucky are those who have either a better switch configutration or don't experience these problems. I've replaced two (2) Bosch routers and two Craftsman routers (Made by Bosch), all had the same switch problem.
A recent inquiry to Bosch went unanswered, again (expexcted). The Sears router were replaced on the spot and were shipped off to their engineering department (I was told). A can of compressed air should come with the router so that the switch can be pryed loose and given a shot of fresh air to clear the problem. I would think that Sears and Bosch would consider an intermittent power switch a significant safety issue to do something about it. Go figure.... Hope this helps


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Hello Sema08, Welcome to the RouterForums 

So far and knock on Wood I have not had any problems with my 1617 mounted in a Router table. I also take it out of the table after heavy use and blow any saw dust and cuttings out of the vents and housing.

My next router Purchase will either be another 1617 or a 1619 for a permanent mount for my table.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

I have a PC 7518 and a Triton mounted for table use only. If anyone is considering a router for a table it might pay to wait a while,until they come out with large routers that can be adjusted and bits changed above the table as some of the smaller ones do know.

Regards
Jerry


----------



## Bob Mitchell (Nov 9, 2005)

*They fixed the switch*

Just got yet another switch in the mail from Bosch to replace the "sawdust sucker" This one had a slightly different case - took it apart and yes, it is sealed by rubber membrane under rocker. Not exactly "mil-spec" sealing, but hopefully it will do the job. Bosch rep confirmed the running change was made in June 2005 Part # on package is 2-610-913-918-879. Not sure if that is a new # or if they did running change with same old number.


----------



## Stormin Norman (Dec 3, 2011)

Holy smokin' switches! Thanks Bob for the info. I was reading this thread to see any comments, because I have never used the Bosch table yet and thinking that a rubber cover would do the trick. Here you said that Bosch did exactly that! I bought my Bosch table saw about the same time and it has a similar switch, so I'll check them both. Haven't had any issues with the saw, and I've used it almost daily!

Thanks for the info, belatedly, because I'll need to use it a lot over the next few months!


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

sema08 said:


> I am about to buy the Bosch 3.25hp 1619 EVS router for a router table that I am building - anyone have any experience with this unit?
> 
> Appreciate your feedback - thanks
> 
> Sema


Hello Sema I have the Bosch 1619 EVS mounted in my router table and love it. I also have the 1617EVS both r great routers. My tools have been in storage for over a year but my brother and I are setting up my tools in a trailer house soon. So the Bosch will get a good work out from me again soon. The 1619 has done a great job for me with out any problems.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Norm, this thread focused on a defective batch of switches in the 1617EVSK router. Bosch resolved that problem years ago; check the dates on the posts. No other Bosch products were effected by this. It may interest you to know that Bosch goes beyond the warranty requirements and has made many repairs they were not obligated to at no charge.

Hey Randy, good to see you! Welcome back.


----------



## Stormin Norman (Dec 3, 2011)

Mike said:


> Norm, this thread focused on a defective batch of switches in the 1617EVSK router. Bosch resolved that problem years ago; check the dates on the posts. No other Bosch products were effected by this. It may interest you to know that Bosch goes beyond the warranty requirements and has made many repairs they were not obligated to at no charge.
> 
> Hey Randy, good to see you! Welcome back.


Thanks Mike. I think I bought mine around 2003, and I only used it once, but I never used the table, bought at the same time. So I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Norm, if your router was one produced with one of the defective switches Bosch will send you a replacement at no charge. Bosch goes beyond expectations; wouldn't it be nice if other companies did?


----------



## Stormin Norman (Dec 3, 2011)

Mike said:


> Norm, if your router was one produced with one of the defective switches Bosch will send you a replacement at no charge. Bosch goes beyond expectations; wouldn't it be nice if other companies did?


I'm Bosch crazy in our home! Dishwasher, Washer and Condensing Clothes Dryer, Jigsaw, Routers, Sawzall. We bought a gas cooktop too, but returned it after seeing the gas hikes info. We have River Dam generated hydro. The cheapest in North America, and so much of it, that we feed the US Midwest from Minnesota to Montana and down to Colorado! US hydro companies pay LESS than we do!

Outstanding products and accessories!:dance3:


----------



## Drtdigr (Jul 2, 2013)

*1619 EVS Junk*



sema08 said:


> I am about to buy the Bosch 3.25hp 1619 EVS router for a router table that I am building - anyone have any experience with this unit?
> 
> Appreciate your feedback - thanks
> 
> Sema


I didn't get any service from the router or Bosch.


----------

